
Video of the Librem 5 in Action - ljcn
https://archive.org/details/librem5aspenshipping
======
rvz
In regards to being the first phone that actually respects your privacy, this
is great to see. However, the scrolling inertia and animations + user
interface on the screen isn't as smooth as it should be. What's also
disappointing is that this is running on a release OS build on a production
board with these final specs: [0].

Don't fall into the consumer trap into buying the first version of a product.
I'd definitely, defer this version for an improved model.

[0] [https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-smartphone-final-specs-
announ...](https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-smartphone-final-specs-announced/)

------
jph
This is excellent! Congratulations to the Purism Librem team for having a
privacy vision and all the follow-through to create the phone. I'm buying one.

If you ever ask yourself "what can I do to improve privacy?" then considering
trying the phone. The software is open source and there are plenty of areas
for ongoing optimization, including subsystems such as security and graphics
speed, and apps such as email, calendar, contacts, etc.

I'm not affiliated with Purism; I'm a big believer in the privacy goals and
also in the team for their successful launch of a version 1 product to market.
Kudos!

------
ljcn
Youtube alternative link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuT2w6BkT-k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuT2w6BkT-k)

